# New grill... Looking for advice! Napoleon/Broil King



## Kammer (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey all! This is my first post on this forum. So first off hello and thanks for having me! 

Just looking for some advice on a new gas grill that I am picking up this spring. I've never owned anything but a cheap rusted out one before. I'm getting this on a credit card rewards program so my choices are limited to the following two grills, both of which are propane. 

Broil King Baron 440  

https://www3.aeroplan.com/mrch/home-garden/broil-king-baron-440-liquid-propane-bbq/prodCC05537.html

Napoleon Triumph 410

https://www3.aeroplan.com/mrch/home-garden/napoleon-triumph-410-propane-barbeque/prodCC05360.html

Haven't been able to find much info on the net about this Napoleon grill. I know the Broil King is the larger of the two, which would be nice, however, not necessary. I think what I'm looking for is simply the higher quality of the two. Haven't been able to find a dealer in my area that sells both brands so finding an unbiased opinion is tough. 

Any feedback would be awesome!


----------



## Kammer (Mar 29, 2015)

Even just a general quality comparison between the two brands would be helpful.


----------



## Bosko (Mar 29, 2015)

I think any reply you will get, will be a..."Your guess is a good as mine"
Look for best warranty and American made parts



http://bbq.about.com/od/broilkinggasgrills/fl/Broil-King-Baron-440.htm

Not much info on other could be made in Canada or over seas.

I would go with Broil King if it was me


----------



## Kammer (Mar 29, 2015)

Ya kind of what I was leaning towards. Just thought maybe someone would have first hand experience with both brands and could offer some input. 

Of the two I'm looking at the broil king seems to come with cast iron while the Napoleon comes with porcelain coated. Did some research and it seems most people find the cast iron preferable when taken care of.


----------



## Bosko (Mar 29, 2015)

I like cast iron as well.
Good luck and have fun with it........:supz:


----------



## Kammer (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## dledmo (Mar 29, 2015)

I agree with Bosko, cast iron is better.  Enjoy and post some pics when you have it!


----------



## Animal (Apr 4, 2015)

Broil King Baron 440 Gas Grill Review


----------

